

Plane Finder - Track flights around the globe - pstadler
http://planefinder.net/

======
pstadler
There's a similar project made by students at ZHAW (a swiss university of
applied science) but only covering planes on swiss radars. Check it out here:
<http://radar.zhaw.ch/radar.html>

